# High Wheel Antiques on CL Carlsbad



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2022)

High Wheel bicycles - 4 available antique classic vintage originals...
					

Offered are 4 antique original highwheel bicycles. These are also known as a Penny Farthing bike, High Wheeler or referred to as a big wheel bicycle. Perfect for restoration or displayed "as is" for...



					sandiego.craigslist.org
				



Folks that know these, please let us know, please.

copied from ad:
Offered are 4 antique original highwheel bicycles. These are also known as a Penny Farthing bike.
Perfect for restoration or displayed "as is" for home or business decor, etc.
All are from the 1880's with American made brands like: Columbia, G&J, Victor OWCO,
$5000 each.
Serious inquiries welcomed from you who are interested in antique bicycles and know how rare these are.
I will ONLY reply if you include your phone number.
PICS to archive:


















@Freqman1 Shawn, did you find a Victor?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 4, 2022)

All look real to me, just well worn down.
Overpriced in my opinion but I tend to stay away from highwheels most of the time (low ceiling in my bike room), I would say they would get sold @ 2k a piece or thereabouts


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 4, 2022)

Mike Cates -Carlsbad ,California, he has ads on here , for cyclometer, chain ,etc ,


Bonus-Victor is discounted to CABERS,3,000


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> High Wheel bicycles - 4 available antique classic vintage originals...
> 
> 
> Offered are 4 antique original highwheel bicycles. These are also known as a Penny Farthing bike, High Wheeler or referred to as a big wheel bicycle. Perfect for restoration or displayed "as is" for...
> ...



Yes I did but thanks for looking out! V/r Shawn


----------



## mike cates (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes Walter (RIP dear friend) is correct and I have these high wheel bicycles for sale AND MORE that are currently being assembled from years of collecting too many projects and these are not listed for sale yet. Yes I would sell them in unassembled condition if interested to save on bike boxing size and shipping cost.
I also have oil burning high wheel hub lamps. hard tire safety and tricycle lamps for sale that are not listed yet.
The 55" Columbia Light Roadster shown has been SOLD but the early 48" 1882 Columbia Standard, 54" 1885 Victor, and the 52" G&J are still for sale.
Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201 Voice calls only and I do not text
OR email me at:  cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 5, 2022)

I don't know what the bike with #3 above it is but it has my heart racing!😍🥰

#1 is pretty sweet as well. 

Head is spinning trying to figure out which bikes/art to sell real quick....🤣🤣


----------

